# I gotz A new Car



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i told myself i wouldn't buy another honda/acura.......was gonna pickup a gs430 but damn back to my old ways.......juss had it for 3 days now what i did to it already lowered/intake/headers/exhaust/system and next week jackson racing supercharger........but damn honda


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wait you picked this over a gs430?? As in a Lexus GS430?

I don't say this often, but boy are you retarded.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Want to race? My car goes VROOOOM, not VRIIIIIM.









Kevin


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wait you picked this over a gs430?? As in a Lexus GS430?
> 
> I don't say this often, but boy are you retarded.


 yea i kinda did pick it over a GS but the acura is much cheaper didnt want to pay for up the ass in payments....plus cheaper insurance and miantenence.......i will get my GS soon dont worry


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Want to race? My car goes VROOOOM, not VRIIIIIM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a supercharged B18 will smoke your stang any day


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Want to race? My car goes VROOOOM, not VRIIIIIM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sure wanna meet up in seattle?







j/k im not a racer...juss like my car lowered and fast


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > wait you picked this over a gs430?? As in a Lexus GS430?
> ...


 Like 1/10 of the cost cheaper!

Hope you don't put a fart can on that though...

That is a good car to race with though.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> nigaphan said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 fo sho i aint puting no fart can on it i'm more of a clean look.......yea it's ok.......GSR baby! and supercharged on next friday


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> luva40 said:
> 
> 
> > Want to race? My car goes VROOOOM, not VRIIIIIM.
> ...


maybe a mustang lx. i dont think it stands a chance with the SVT, Mach 1, or even the GT with some goodies. the only Honda i ride is my Fourtrax (atv)


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

congrats man


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

RedRider748 said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > luva40 said:
> ...


 yer absolutely right, but check out the car in his sig...definately none of the above


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

edit...

the GT will lose also


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

You assume my car is stock oh everknowing PIZZO. Assumption is the mother of all fuckups.

Kevin


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice, but I'm not a Honda fan.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

luva40 said:


> You assume my car is stock oh everknowing PIZZO. Assumption is the mother of all fuckups.
> 
> Kevin


 actually, THE mother of all fuckups, is getting a mustang & putting tons of $$$

under the hood. When the light turns green, you have too much power for your

own good, and end up spinning and burning rubber. this is obviously not the case

for you, everknowingkevin.

Pirelli says it best in their slogan:

Power is nothing without control.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

i personally think you made a good choice


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> i told myself i wouldn't buy another honda/acura.......was gonna pickup a gs430 but damn back to my old ways.......juss had it for 3 days now what i did to it already lowered/intake/headers/exhaust/system and next week jackson racing supercharger........but damn honda


 Headers ?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice car


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll take on a supercharged B18...I'm not stock either....


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

not a bad ride, what you gonna put in the back for a system??


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> luva40 said:
> 
> 
> > Want to race? My car goes VROOOOM, not VRIIIIIM.
> ...


 Um...does that statement go for all Stangs?

I have a 96 Cobra that will run an 11.60 at 120, I have walked away from a built motor turbo and sprayed GSR with ease. So dont be so easy to judge.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I see a Cobra intake and a msd ignition and maybe exhaust. No Turbo, No supercharger, No N20. And since its a 5.0 and a newer body I'm guessing a 94 maybe 95, not too sure. Thoes were actually the worst years for 5.0 mustangs. Unless you bored/stroked or got Ported Polished heads I doubt your that far from stock.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Is that a GSR or LS? I asked because your ride has LS rims.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Your not running 11.60 stock.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

_*Pizzo, Feb 19 2004, 01:16 AM *
a supercharged B18 will smoke your stang any day_








Not Mine.....















BRING THE NOISE!









_*HighOctane,Feb 19 2004, 02:36 AM*
Your not running 11.60 stock.

... I see a Cobra intake and a msd ignition and maybe exhaust. No Turbo, No supercharger, No N20. And since its a 5.0 and a newer body I'm guessing a 94 maybe 95, not too sure. Thoes were actually the worst years for 5.0 mustangs. Unless you bored/stroked or got Ported Polished heads I doubt your that far from stock..._

Im not trying to start an arguement, but I think I should step in and help out a some fellow Mustang owners here. First off, who cares if the cars runs 11.60 stock? The GSR w/ and S/C is not stock. And if it's a cobra like it says, it's good for low 14's high 13's BONE STOCK. What about the GSR?

Secondly, how can you see if there is Juice on the car? It's one of the easiest things in the world to hide. I agree a Turbo or S/C would be easier to spot, but you never know... Can you see the Turbo on my car in the pix below? No?? It's there.... A Nice, healthy T-64E.

And since when is the 94/95 the worst year for the 5.0? It's the same motor as in everyother GT mustang since 1988. The reason they are a little slower, is because they're much improved if that makes sense. The list of improvements is massive..... And they're not that much slower. Put up an LX 5.0 vs the only compairable model SN95, the 95 GTS's and they're only a few tenths faster.

It is thinking like this that makes it easy to seperate people and their money.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

fuk american muscle especially mustangs or should i say slowstangs. a real man car is a car u build urself only bitches car comes stock and fast


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Don't start the American Muscle Vs Import flame war.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is the Picture:


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

HypergeniX_CiviC said:


> fuk american muscle especially mustangs or should i say slowstangs. a real man car is a car u build urself only bitches car comes stock and fast


Looks like someone is a little jealous/envious. It's not our fault that we make cars, that are already faster than yours stock, faster. The only fast Honda's I have seen, are on Two wheels.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> actually, THE mother of all fuckups, is getting a mustang & putting tons of $$$ under the hood. When the light turns green, you have too much power for your own good, and end up spinning and burning rubber. this is obviously not the case
> 
> for you, everknowingkevin.
> 
> ...


 That is one of the most rediculos statements I have ever heard.

Why don't you do online and look up Dywane a/k/a "Big Daddy". He has a mustang that does so much spinning, that it runs 7's on street legal, DOT Approved, drag radials. Man... That must suck. Ohhh and this is in the 1/4th mile or 1320ft. Not that 1/8th bull sh*t


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

ares would be alot faster if u punk ass americans would let us bring it to america instead of jus hatin on our cars and lettin the americans have fast car


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

please no civic vs stang war or import vs usdm! Its been beating to death! No more no more no more!

Congrats on the integ. Integs are still one of my favorites!


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

HypergeniX_CiviC said:


> fuk american muscle especially mustangs or should i say slowstangs. a real man car is a car u build urself only bitches car comes stock and fast


 What the hell are you talking about fuk american muscle? thats where it all started player! I agree with high octane, dont start that war. Also, what do you mean "only bitches car comes fast and stock" ? Are you trying to say that fast cars from the manufacturer ( import or domestic ) are bitch cars?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

HypergeniX_CiviC said:


> ares would be alot faster if u punk ass americans would let us bring it to america instead of jus hatin on our cars and lettin the americans have fast car


 No need for slandering races. Emmission are all different for each country. Perhaps we should ask some exotic german owners to come in here and school each and every single one of you guys. They are the fastest!


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

ur correct eric u kno what imma be a man and drop it if ur into american thats wonderful for u and im into imports that wonderful for me too so jus let it be and be coo


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

HypergeniX_CiviC said:


> ares would be alot faster if u punk ass americans would let us bring it to america instead of jus hatin on our cars and lettin the americans have fast car


 kick back dude, theres no need for that sh*t


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RedRider748 said:


> HypergeniX_CiviC said:
> 
> 
> > fuk american muscle especially mustangs or should i say slowstangs. a real man car is a car u build urself only bitches car comes stock and fast
> ...


Civic you are a bit over your head right now. As you know as the years go by, the HP wars will be rages more and more. Just dont be mad because stock are are running faster and faster in the 1/4 and handling.

I know where you are coming from. You want the cheap fast speed car by doing F/I or dropping in different motors. But honestly, How are you building your own car? Are you really redoing the engine and all the internals or just dropping in the motors.

Bottom line! I dont care if your civic runs 10's or a srt-4 runs 10's its still a civic and a neon no matter what you did to it. As you mature you will learn to respect all cars. V8 has their good point and bad point and so does a V6. V4..... i dont know man...... they are aiite. I much rather prefer torque! Lets haul that ass unless you have the turbo which is wayyyy fun to drive


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

RedRider748 said:


> What the hell are you talking about fuk american muscle? thats where it all started player! I agree with high octane, dont start that war. Also, what do you mean "only bitches car comes fast and stock" ? Are you trying to say that fast cars from the manufacturer ( import or domestic ) are bitch cars?:rock:


No, What I think he was trying to say is this:

_"Damn G! My Kizzar is off the Hizzle for Shizzle. I gotz the bomb jizuce in the Trizunk and 17 Rim. I hits dis she-at wit 30 horse powa, and DAMN.... I be Flying. I b Bustin off 15.8's like a motha fuka. Dem stock Do-mestiks always be hatin on me.. Taint my Fizault I gots an E-Con-o-Me car... I still getz da hunnies."_

Normally I refrain from this sort of thing, but his ignorance and perposturous statements have be a little pissed off. Now, lets go back to the original thread. It's is a nice car. How did you lower it, did you chop the springs or get lowering springs. Also, what kind of Exhuast is on it. Did you just put on a muffler, or did you do a cat-back?

And Lastly, don't try to tell me about imports and how fast they are or can be. I lived in Japan for 6 years. Hell, I learned how to drive sitting on the right side of the car. Im not trying to put down imports. I like them, I have friends that like them, but in the end.... Dollar for Dollar-They'll see my Domestic Tail lights everytime.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Realisticlly the fastest Japanese cars stock are only as fast as a stock 350hp C5. And yes the includes the the Fabled Skyline R-34. Some others like the WRX 22B drops a high 12's but was limited and not manufactured anymore.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> RedRider748 said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell are you talking about fuk american muscle? thats where it all started player! I agree with high octane, dont start that war. Also, what do you mean "only bitches car comes fast and stock" ? Are you trying to say that fast cars from the manufacturer ( import or domestic ) are bitch cars?:rock:
> ...


 That was kinda racial.... but yeah whatever. I wil not contrubute to name calling and such. Import people got much to say about usdm cars too.... you probally heard of it. No need to rehash anything.

BTW: Lets see a pic of the good ol turbo on a american car. Thats something new. Usually i see SC stangs.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

wtf turbo i dropped that sh*t already and since i did, the ignorant person is u rite now still tryin to talk sh*t


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man.. As an old skool pioneer of import racing, Im not even gonna get involve with any 1/4 mile debate.

But great pick 'phan!!







Of all cars to choose for the budget and still look good roll'in in, I would still love to get a HB civic or revive my integ. As you would know, doesnt take much to make a stock vehicle look flashy, such as yours. But good luck in what decision you decide. You either keep it stock, or get rev'd on.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

MPower said:


> Realisticlly the fastest Japanese cars stock are only as fast as a stock 350hp C5. And yes the includes the the Fabled Skyline R-34. Some others like the WRX 22B drops a high 12's but was limited and not manufactured anymore.


 Like i said, japan's emmision are very strict as well as their noise decimals too. However it doesnt stop the japs from modding their car and their government has given up.

Plus, japs does not really play around with V8 motors leaving them falling short compared to american muscle and german exotics. You must agree 2xx hp in a the s2000 is very impressive however the tq in it sucks but thats what you get if you want the most efficent v4. Imagine if they put their full potential in a v6.... would be quite impressing wouldnt you say. My car easily pumped out 287 stock and its pretty detuned for the market... Dont know why but thats how they wanted...


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

how bout that setup?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

oh wow its definitly a


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Hp is how fast you hit the wall. Torque is how far you take the wall with you.

Don't know what that has to do with anything but I like the saying.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> That was kinda racial.... but yeah whatever.
> 
> BTW: Lets see a pic of the good ol turbo on a american car. Thats something new. Usually i see SC stangs.


That wasn't Racial at all Eric. I see white/Black/Hispanic/etc talking like that. It's the whole Rap/Hip-Hop/Import car type lingo of the 16-19 year olds. At least that's the way it is around here... It wasn't meant to be a racial slam of anysort.

And here is the picture as requested:

_This is when it was still going together so thing may have changed. For one, the HKS Bypass valve is now on, and not sitting on the radiator. I have new hi-po 3 core racing radiator, spark plug wires, etc. But all in all there she is. And I photochopped a Pix of the T-64E in the corner._


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

i bet this one hauls ass!!

in case you eyes are bad............that says twin turbo 427!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

RedRider748 said:


> i bet this one hauls ass!!
> 
> in case you eyes are bad............that says 427 twin turbo!


 that car haul ass


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

That is badass!! And fast as hell. If I remember correctly that thing does the 1/4 in 9.2 @150mph+.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > That was kinda racial.... but yeah whatever.
> ...


 probally in your area or age. Perhaps maybe because you hang around in a american muscle hangout so making fun of the natural rival is natural hence developing the sterotypical notion asian people are portrayed.

I was making fun of the same thing you were but i was only 15 back then.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

it must be sweet to hear the psssssh in a american car w/ turbo


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

oh let me tell you, i was just out at the sand dunes this last weekend and there was this sand rail out there with a twin turbo small block. oh my god was that thing bad ass!!!!!!! the roar of a V8 and the spooling of a turbo. that sh*t was too much, gotta get me one some day


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> it must be sweet to hear the psssssh in a american car w/ turbo


If you only knew......

Most people know about my car now, so some of the fun is gone. But when I first had it out, for a good four weeks I had a ball just looking at some of the faces I got. The Turbo imports would pull along side me and then let off the gas, letting the Blow off go right next to my window. I would let them get ahead, shift in to 3rd, and then roll on the gas. I would go from Vacuum to 8lbs of boost in less than 400 rpm. So I would go from around 3200 to 3600 RPM and then let off the gas next to their window like they did to me. Granted, I have a Bypass Valve, and not a Blowoff Valve, but its still loud. You would see their mouths drop open and just look at me. It was funnier than hell. They gave that "WTF, That's not supposed to be Turbo!" look....









Note: I do have Videos of my car







 Wink Wink


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

hell yea that sh*t haul ass


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> Your not running 11.60 stock.


 Who ever said I was stock? Its a vortech blown car with basically everything imagibable with a stock longblock.


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

BTW Im pretty sure you've confused my 11.60 with the guy with the 94/95 car. I have a 96 Cobra, so please read closer next time. And yes MINE runs 11.60s on drag radials.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Your statement was your Cobra will run an 11.60 at 120. My statement was that you were not running that stock. I don't understand the confusion? Also I hope you have the recalled cooling system installed on your car as the 96 cobras were known to burst into flames due to overheating.
Cobra Overheating

Kabooooom


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

octane
nice car pics better then the soccer ball pics


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I figured since all I have done all day today is talk about cars I might as well change my avatar to my car.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cool car but for me its chevy all the way
especially the chevy super sport camaro 1969


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> cool car but for me its chevy all the way
> especially the chevy super sport camaro 1969


i heard this story before, can you tell everybody that havent heard this story about how much you love your SS camaro '69 before your friend crash it in texas


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

Hypergenix said:


> IDONTKARE47 said:
> 
> 
> > cool car but for me its chevy all the way
> ...










i heard it too


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I take offense to this civic. First off...you are American, if you are living here, thats what you are, so technically, you should be blaming yourself. Second off, how can you say we have too much power for our own good, because we all know FWD is FAR superior to RWD, right







? Third thing....I KNOW I have more work into my car that was allready fast from the factory than you do. By the time it is finished, it should run neck and neck with that TT 427 LPE vette or faster, and still be drivable and get decent mpg.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I for one am a car guy. I don't care where it was made, what year, what color, or what engine size. I like performance and this must include handling. If a car does not brake or turn I don't want it. 1/4 mile times are a good measure, but give me a car that can turn fast laps at a road course anyday


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn this thread went way off track.......i have not hate on stang's or domestics......just always like imports more gas efficent and more fun to handle......but by far a domestic will spank alotta ricerockets out there.......besides for certain acceptions.......i fix my car up to satisfy myself.....not to be faster than you or anyone.....i'm too old to be talking back and forth and saying who's faster than who.......

but yea it's a 97 GSR......it's a decent car but not the fastest car i had my favorite car of all times was my mr2........i've been in the import scene for awhile but more in speed and not all that flashy FAsT & FURIUOS b/s..........


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

holly sh*t all those crap msg just because someone posted his new car lmao.. take all that crap to the road and the bullshit will stop

VROOOMMMMMMMMMMMM
Drive Fast Race Hard


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

The confusion was everyone else in this post seeming to call BS on my car's times, but w/e its cleared up.

As for the overheating, it was taken care of. Fluidyne radiator, manual fan switch and a 180 degree thermostat. If you'd like a complete list of my mods, PM me, I'd be glad to list them out for you, but I'll say this, everything was done correctly as I have over 15k into the car and it puts down 525 rwhp.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> actually, THE mother of all fuckups, is getting a mustang & putting tons of $$$


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> luva40 said:
> 
> 
> > You assume my car is stock oh everknowing PIZZO. Assumption is the mother of all fuckups.
> ...


 Pizzo - you are 100% correct on this! I have a 93 Mustang that has tons of work done to it. I have about 320hp and will be installing a new throttle body this spring. My biggest problem is getting enough rubber to keep my tires from spinning.

I end up having to take it easy. I can roast them in first, second and third if I pushed it...by then the other car is three car lenghts ahead of me.

And I will say this...a black Acura came up and got cockey with me at a light. I was two car lenghts ahead of him and all of a sudden he BLEW right past me. I tucked in my tail and took the loss. We both pulled into the near Taco Bell and he showed me that he juiced me entering into fourth gear.

Now I want NOS for mine, but I can't keep the wheels from spinning now...









Jeffrey


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

whoa look who joined us!!...sorry PJ the Paris Hilton link I had went dead.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> whoa look who joined us!!...sorry PJ the Paris Hilton link I had went dead.


 Dam we could have seen it together...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> whoa look who joined us!!...sorry PJ the Paris Hilton link I had went dead.


 What a night that would be...Harley, 521, and PJ watching a Paris Hilton video. All we would need is some popcorn!









Jeffrey


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> What a night that would be...Harley, 521, and PJ watching a Paris Hilton video. All we would need is some popcorn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you guys can take turn going skiing


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > whoa look who joined us!!...sorry PJ the Paris Hilton link I had went dead.
> ...


 Dont for get the 5 chicks I would bring for entertainment also









Hyper,
We will leave you alone today ..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > luva40 said:
> ...


 Work on your suspension and get some sticky tires. What good is all that horsepower if you can't use it.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Work on your suspension and get some sticky tires. What good is all that horsepower if you can't use it.


 Yep...I have purchased a set of tires for this spring. Drag radials...shoud make a huge difference. A buddy of mine uses them and says that he no longer is spinning through his gears.

I will have to look into the suspention thing...

Thanks!

Jeffrey


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

joke time....

why do they call a mustang a tampon?

Every p*ssy has one


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

xxxtreme said:


> joke time....
> 
> why do they call a mustang a tampon?
> 
> Every p*ssy has one


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

xxxtreme said:


> joke time....
> 
> why do they call a mustang a tampon?
> 
> Every p*ssy has one


 That would be funnier if you got the joke right...seriousley, who calls a mustang a tampon? That doesn't even come close to all the jabs that are out there about ricers.


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

to be honest i think they're all f*cking gay


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I think they are ok even though I don't own one, and more than likely won't own one....I've never really classified any car as being homosexual.


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

well, i guess i can respect someone who does a lot of engine work, ex. make it faster, and dont give a f*ck as much ont he outside. EVERYONE where I live that owns one of your "ricers" does not touch the engine, puts those annoying godamn euro lights, lowers it, puts those stupid godamn fart machines on, and a big ass wing on th eback, claiming that they "help them go faster, wind resistance". Its just gay. My new Tahoe can outrun those little fuckers









Story time as well...My first year of college, there was a guy who had a beat ass old like 1920 Neon. He had stickers all over it, a HUGE, quote me, HUGE, exhaust pipe, and a massive, unbelievebly retarded huge wing on the back. So one day, I just happened to be pushed over the edge with school work, etc. and I wasn't in a good mood, so I decided to f*ck with him. I slipped a note into his jacket in class that said "Dear Jackass, The red baron wants his wing back." And I have never, ever, never ever ever, seen a guy get so pissed off at me. He then proceeded to try to fight me, and what didnt blow over well, but thats a story for a different time....


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

hey did i just say respect? no wait, join nascar if you want to go fast.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nice story







PM me if you post up the ending

Also, not that much ricer have euro lights over here but most of them have fast ass car tho...


----------



## xxxtreme (Oct 30, 2003)

oh, the end of the story in a nutshell comes down to him taking a swing at me, then getting 30 stitches or so, a nose broke in a few places, few cracked ribs, etc.

Yes it seems everyone here just jumps on the gay "Fast and the Furious I wanna be like Vin Diesel when I grow up" train of thought. It's different imo if you dont go out and just put all your money into looks, and put it into specs instead...not that Id put my money into stuff like this anyways, I still savin for my full back tat


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

xxxtreme said:


> joke time....
> 
> why do they call a mustang a tampon?
> 
> Every p*ssy has one


 that is pretty funny


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i think its much nicer if you get into fixup your car cause you want to not cause of a stuipd movie that got you in to fixup to get attention or to get girls..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

All I had done to my 89 5.0 with 180,000 miles was as follows:
65mm. throttle body
75mm mass air
adj. fuel pressure
headers, no cats and dual flowmasters
Lakewood 90/10 drag struts
Lakewood 50/50 drag shocks
Lakewood upper and lower control arms
sub-frame connectors
373 gears
Auburn posi
I ran a short bealt from my crank to my water pump and alternator.

I aint trying to talk sh*t but at the time when I was a street racing punk I had a big NO TO HONDAS sticker on my back window so I am sure you can guess I got hit up by every import in my area. Even with all my suspension I smoked my tires all the way threw 2nd and I never once lost a race to an import.

After doing all of that I finially got a pair of slicks and a 100 shoot.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My Pustang before it got hit
sorry for the shitty picture. It took a digital picture of an old print.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> All I had done to my 89 5.0 with 180,000 miles was as follows:
> 65mm. throttle body
> 75mm mass air
> adj. fuel pressure
> ...


pics plz, 
to make sure to not race you when i see you around


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> pics plz,
> to make sure to not race you when i see you around


 The car got hit but not too bad(I drove it away from the accident) I sold it right after and got my truck


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

see this is what im talking about nos and turbo :nod:


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn!!!!!!!!! thats nice dohc vtec


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Stiffy I have almost the same setup as you but also a ported and polished Cobra intake, AFR heads, F303 cam, and 1.6 rollers.

Kevin


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Speaking of Juice and Turbo, you should see one of my friends Talons. He has a big ass T-60 on it, and juice. So far the best he has run is a 11.X at 129mph, but he is trying like hell to get into the 10's. Hopefully he will do so in time for next years DSM shootout.

http://www.beyondredline.com/images1/car17.jpg

Damn TSi... Never can tell. It could be stock and run a mid 15, or have a few mods and click off a mid 13...... I never take those things for Granted at the stop light


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DSM's scare me too. They could be stock or super fast without you knowing. I have a couple friends with 10-11 second DSM's up here. Sad thing is though, I can cut better 60's than some of them, mostly because they can spin all 4, with DR's


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i've never been a fwd guy.. always driven rwd... own a 92 supra turbo right now.. but i must admit.. there are a FEW fast fwd cars out there... i've gotten canned before.. 
and as for stangs...







nice cars!
and damn those awd dsm's are fawkin fast too.
you dont know anything bout cars if all you know is how to fix yours.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

one of my friend have awd DSM that shiet is quick but he got for really really cheap from auction... it didnt cost that much to fix it cause his dad own a body shop


----------

